# PANASONIC P81



## drakshay (Mar 2, 2015)

I WAS TRIED TO INSTALL .mpk file throw mobogenie3 pc version so after all the process that was failed but the amount of memory covered in internal storage in the device, i want to try that place clean again so please tell me where that file was stored?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Use CCleaner for Android to see if it can delete the leftover files:

https://www.piriform.com/ccleaner-android


----------



## drakshay (Mar 2, 2015)

But can cc cleaner can find that file because in Panasonic P81 Inbuilt cleaning and performance tool is present.


----------



## drakshay (Mar 2, 2015)

I have tried cc cleaner but doesnt work that i want


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

What exactly did you install to the phone?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Mobie Genie 3 for pc is mentioned, I would have thought that would be on a pc rather than a phone.


----------



## drakshay (Mar 2, 2015)

I was tried to install Games - GANGSTER VEGAS (1.24GB), AND ONE MORE (480MB). WITH THE USE OF .mpk file exeception is .apk file which is supporting was due to not available.


----------



## drakshay (Mar 2, 2015)

joeten said:


> Mobie Genie 3 for pc is mentioned, I would have thought that would be on a pc rather than a phone.


Mobogenie3 for PC is right I was tried PC to install .mpk file through mobogenie3 PC to p81 via usb


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Where are you getting the games from?


----------



## drakshay (Mar 2, 2015)

ACTUALLY SAME ARE FROM MOBOGENIE, SO .apk file was found in backup folder after the taking a backup but when i seen in the "backup" folder that was only 14-15mb or something more but the actual size which i download from mobogenie which is 1.24GB is in saved "mobogenie" folder and in .mpk format so when i format the mobile due to the same reason when that was full of my device after that i tried .mpk from pc mobogenie. and that was same condition till now..


----------



## drakshay (Mar 2, 2015)

Does not any idea about that?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Unless the game if from the Google Play Store and designed for your phone, its hard to help fix the issue.


----------

